# SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER



## MickHH (9. Februar 2020)

*SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Hallo,

ist hier jemand der seiner SILENT LOOP einen Ausgleichsbehälter spendiert hat?

Es soll mittels einer besseren Pumpe auch die GRAKA mit ins System eingebunden werden. Nun will ich dazu noch einen Behälter installieren. Wer kann mir sagen wie ich da ran gehen sollte oder hat hier jemand selbst sowas gemacht.

Ich danke sehr für hilfreiche Tipps


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Einfach zwischen rein bauen, nur musst du heraus finden welcher Ein- und Auslasse der Pumpe ist. Sofern sich hier niemand dazu meldet baue die SILENT LOOP aus und schließe die Pumpe extern im ausgebautem zustand an. Vorher einer der Schläuche am Radiator ab machen und am besten den Radiator in einer Wanne rein legen und schauen aus welcher Richtung das Wasser raus fließt. Hierzu reicht ein kurzes einschalten der Pumpe aus um die Fließrichtung sehen zu können.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Da du ja ohnehin eine bessere Pumpe verbauen willst (eine schneller drehende Dc-Lt in der Silent Loop ist keine bessere, so viel im voraus), ist das eigentlich kein großes Problem. Kreislauf auf, die originalen Anschlüsse weg und alle Teile mit handelsüblichen Anschlüssen verbinden. 
Welche Pumpe soll es eigentlich genau werden?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Stimmt, dann ist ja auch die Richtung bekannt mit einer neuen Pumpe.


----------



## MickHH (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Es soll tatsächlich die 3600 er DC LT rein mit 120l/std.......da die jetzige(2600er) beginnt zu rattern, dachte ich an den Tausch!


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Damit wird es aber nur lauter. Für Aios ist die langsame Version der Dc-Lt ganz ok, erst recht, wenn man sie drosselt, aber wenn es denn mehr als ein Block und ein Radiator werden soll, braucht man mehr. Die schnellere Dc-Lt macht vor allem mehr Krach und stinkt gegen eine anständige Pumpe trotzdem ab.


----------



## MickHH (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Diea ndere Varianteist,das diesen Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU einsetze und dazu einen Ausgleichsbehälter mit Pumpe. Die Lüfter und den Radiatore behalte ich einfach. Der Radiator von der Silent Loop ist gut! Ich verspreche mir davon ein paar Grad mehr Kühlung!!!!


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Gegen den Radiator ist auch nichts einzuwenden, kommt auch aus dem custom Wakü Bereich.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Die Blöcke nehmen sich nicht viel, der zusätzliche Durchfluss bringt bei einer gewöhnlichen Cpu auch quasi nichts. 2°C wären schon das höchste der Gefühle.
Wenn du aber, wie im Startpost steht, noch die Grafikkarte einbinden willst, brauchst du zwingend noch einen zusätzlichen Radiator, oder du kannst die ganze Sache gleich sein lassen, weil es nicht wirklich besser als unter Luft sein wird.


----------



## MickHH (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Ich danke Euch sehr, das hat mich weiter gebracht. Ganz sicher ist, das ich die Schläuche der Silent loop von derzeit 11/9 auf 13/9 änder für mehr Durchfluss. Glaubt Ihr, das man in der SL auch noch Platz lassen sollte damit sich das Wasser ausdehnen kann oder ist das nicht unbedingt notwendig??? Die Meinungen gehen da sehr auseinander.Die Schläucher sin aktuell 50 cm lang. Ich wollte die kürzen auf 35 cm, kann das irgendwas ändern im negativen wie im positiven???


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Gehe direkt auf 13/10 oder 16/10 Schlauch.

Das sind die gängigen Schläuche die oft verwendet werden und beim 13/10 musst du darauf acht geben das sich der Schlauch mit dem Gewicht und vor allem wenn der Schlauch warm wird und dadurch noch weicher sich nicht abknicken kann. Gibt auch Federn als Knickschutz dazu. Oder du gehst direkt auf 16/10er Schlauch, da dieser nie abnicken kann. Die Wandstärke ist beim 16/10er Schlauch dicker.

Die Schlauchlänge kannst nach deinem Loop auf länger machen. Bedeutet auf einem Anschluss drauf stecken und mit Überwurfmutter fest machen und dann zum nächsten Anschluss so legen das er dir auch Optisch gefällt. Dann durchschneiden, aufstecken und festschrauben. Eine gewisse Länge musst du dabei nicht beachten. AIOs haben bestimmte Längen da im Vorfeld nicht bekannt ist wie das ganze in einem System eingebaut wird und es möglichst egal wie immer passen soll. Aber wenn du selbst Schlauch legst kannst es nach deinem Ermessen machen. Der Wasserkühlung ist es egal wie lang der Schlauch ist und wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit dazu dann verwendet werden muss. Denn die Temperaturen werden egal wie viel Flüssigkeit drin ist dennoch ansteigen und müssen am ende immer mit Lüfter herunter gekühlt werden. Je nach Wassermenge dauert es halt etwas länger oder weniger.

Du kannst dein Loop komplett fast voll machen, denn du wirst ehe nicht alles an Luft raus bekommen und irgendwo wird immer irgendwo Luft zurück bleiben was mit der Zeit ins AGB gelangt.

Ich lasse bei mir immer so 5mm leer und nach ein paar Wochen sind dann daraus etwa 10mm.
Ich habe dabei auch schon meine Wassertemperatur auf 47°C hoch getrieben und dabei ist der Wasserstand im meinem 250ml AGB um etwa 3 mm nach oben angestiegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Für den Durchfluss zählt der Innendurchmesser, es ist völlig egal, wie viel Material da noch drumherum ist.
Allerdings ist der Schlauchdurchmesser bei den typischen Durchflusswerten in der Wakü eh egal, selbst 4mm limitieren nicht wirklich. Erst bei mehreren-vielen 100l/h kommt es zu nennenswerten Unterschieden zwischen wenig und viel Durchmesser, und da wirst du unter Garantie nicht hinkommen, abgesehen davon, dass es in den meisten Fällen völlig nutzlos ist, mehr Durchfluss als 60l/h zu haben.
Welche Pumpe/Agb wird es denn jetzt, wo die Dc-Lt aus dem Rennen ist?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: SILENT LOOP AUSGLEICHSBEHÄLTER*

Die Wandstärke des Schlauches hat nur bezogen auf das Abknicken nur eine Bedeutung.
Der 13/10er Schlauch hat nur 1,5mm und der 16/10er 3mm, so ist der 16/10 doppelt so dick und kann nicht abknicken.

16/10er Schlauch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

